
Show HN: Connect to APIs in Google Sheets - thatsnice
https://mixedanalytics.com/api-connector/
======
thatsnice
Hi HN, a couple days ago I released a Google Sheets Add-on to pull JSON API
data directly into Google Sheets. You can enter the URL, query strings, and
any required headers into the Add-on sidebar, and can make dynamic requests by
referencing cells in the sheet. For example, the API request URL can point to
a cell containing today's date, which is useful if you want to refresh the
data every day.

I made this after working on a lot of reporting projects that required
aggregating API data from multiple marketing & analytics platforms.

As a quick meta-example, here's a Google Sheet that checks the Hacker News API
for current Show HN's and automatically refreshes every hour:
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/14RsAm8s5JtsH2ots79c0...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/14RsAm8s5JtsH2ots79c0vhezcUdMlqA6iFVO_kCrtdQ)

